# Lawn furniture



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

I read the thred about  adirondack chairs a while back and got the itch to build some. After the first set friends and family wanted to put in orders, so far I have built 4 sets of chairs and 1 bench. It has been lots of fun.

The set of plans I started out working from were good for midgets and children but not normal size people. So after refiguring all the dementions this is what I have done.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very NICE!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

How much? LOL Really though those are nice. If you wanna sell some give me some prices..


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

nice job!!!! and they are fun to build!!!

if ya make the back a bit higher, you can sew up a pillow to hang over the back to rest your head on.......cause they do nap pretty good also!!!!!! lol lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Guess I will have to build my own. Ordered the kit with the templates.


----------



## AguasAg (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking good! I'm going to try my hand at some adirondak chairs made out of ipe this summer to match my deck.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind words. I'm trying to put together some plans and a cut list that include the modification and new dimensions I used. I post them up when complete.

FB


----------

